# Opinions please...denial of cheating



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone..I would love any insight or opinions on this-I havent had much experience with it. If you ask your ex if cheating was involved, explain your many reasons for thinking this, and there is no response, no denial, is this an admission of guilt? I totally gave him the option to tell me if I was off base entirely, and nothing...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, he's already made it very clear that he is done with the marriage, so I think it's all a bit moot at this point. His days of explaining things to you are over.


----------



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Im just curious for my own need for closure, wondering if I am correct or not. Not judging, just want to know...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

And I think that's completely normal and natural. I also think that you may never get an answer, so while it's normal to wonder, please don't spend too much more energy on it. Remember...Team Amy!


----------



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just wonder if i was totally off base, why no denial? Why would he want me to think this about him if its not true?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Amy. First, I don't know. Second, I don't want to keep saying tough love things to you, because at a certain point that just turns into saying tough things, and I don't want you to feel misunderstood.

But in his shoes (and I have been in his shoes before) -- I would think, "oh great, she spent howevermany years not really giving a damn about me or what I think and feel, and now that I have finally gotten fed up and left, the only reason she can come up with is that I'm cheating? Great. I'm cheating. Think what you want."

Or maybe he is cheating. I don't know. I'm sure you'll get better advice from some others. Good luck to you.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Amy make your own closure. You will most likely never get what you need from a cheater when you ask. For your own sanity, start concentrating on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

I do understand that...I just wish he would acknowledge my questions about it. I wouldnt want someone thinking that of me, when kids are involved..


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

amyw46 said:


> I do understand that...I just wish he would acknowledge my questions about it. I wouldnt want someone thinking that of me, when kids are involved..


Right or wrong, this guy is so emotionally detached from the marriage that he nearly served you papers without you seeing it coming.

He doesn't care what you think of him.

We are all hoping you can match that way of going about things with him. Who cares what he's doing! What you are doing?


----------

